# Ph Neutral Wheel Cleaners



## Crash7 (Jun 23, 2011)

Looking for a Ph neutral wheel cleaner. 

I have tried Dodo Supernatural which I am hugely disappointed with, it does nothing prior to agitation, and very little after, in fact no more than shampoo. It is also expensive, IMO best avoided. 

What else is out there that actually works?

While I appreciate being neutral it will need to be agitated something that does a little work itself and shifts brake dust would be welcome.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Chemical guys diablo wheel cleaner, r222 gel and regular, iron x. All as good as ph neutral and safe.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

I will happily stand corrected but none as of yet are on the market. They all are either alkali or acid never in the middle.


----------



## ch96066 (Oct 17, 2010)

+ bilberry


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Beau Technique said:


> I will happily stand corrected but none as of yet are on the market. They all are either alkali or acid never in the middle.


R222 is ph8 so as good as and diablo, it states at least, is "balanced and neutral". Their words of course not mine


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

stangalang said:


> R222 is ph8 so as good as and diablo, it states at least, is "balanced and neutral". Their words of course not mine


Cant comment on either of the above mentioned though both are higher than Iron x at an apparent pH 6-7. I trailed a product that was, iirc lower than these but didnt clean efficiently enough.

If the wheels are cleaned regularly and are well protected then you should need only shampoo.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Blackfire wheel cleaner and cg diablo.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Wolfs De Ironizer( brake duster) is Ph neutral, and if your looking for somthing more touchless it's proberly the best.

And if you want an acid free, autobrites verry cherry is superb and so is Autosmart smart wheels. I prefer very cherry although there's not much in it to me other than price, but i find very cherry slightly better, but smart wheels is cheaper.


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi There :wave:

When ive sealed my wheels i made my own stuff Shapoo and water very cheap and use as much as you need


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Chemical guys Diablo and Stjarnagloss Hjul are 2 good gel type cleaners that are safe on all finishes. Using one of these too, plus either IronX or Wolfs and you'll be sorted. After a proper deep-clean, seal /wax to protect and wash only with bucket and mitt/sponge. Any more than that, try a weak wheel cleaner mixture then stronger if need be, but top-up your protection afterwards.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Flair said:


> Wolfs De Ironizer( brake duster) is Ph neutral, and if your looking for somthing more touchless it's proberly the best.


+1 for the Wolf :thumb:


----------



## Mr Yeth (Mar 31, 2011)

+2 on the Wolfs. It requires a little agitatation and can be left to dry then rinsed off with the PW.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

I can confirm Diablo is PH neutral when correctly diluted at 1:3, 1:6, or 1:10.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Is Turtle Wax Ice not ph neutral??? I am sure it is.


----------

